# Downtown Columbus Cats



## jonboatjim (Mar 25, 2009)

Hello all. Well, I've been trying my luck downtown where the Scioto and Olentangy come together. I have a little 10' jon I put in at the lower Olentangy boat launch. Its a bit of an obstacle course to get out there but finally found a good route not to beat up the prop. I was out Thursday night 4/9 and last night 4/11. I caught 1 channel cat each night so I guess I didn't get skunked. The first was about a 4 pounder and the one last night was maybe a pound. Had plenty of bites. I guess I'm just a little rusty on setting the hook. Also , I'm new to catfishing from a boat. The wind was a little strong and was blowing the boat pretty good making hard to tell if I was getting bites. There is a little bit of a hole just south of where the rivers come together. The main area where the rivers come together is about 5 - 8 feet and where I was fishing was about 20 feet. 

I guess I'm looking for some tips on fishing from the boat. I have rod holders mounted and use the typical catfish setup. Abu baitcasters on med-hvy rods.

Should I be fishing the shallower waters at night?

What is the best way to anchor so the boat is not blowing back and forth?
2 Anchors?

Thanks, 
Jim


----------



## Steelwolve (Apr 18, 2006)

Hows it going Jim and welcome to the site. The area your speaking of, all though it looks like a great area I have also had very little success down there and to be honest I probably wont try it again. I cant figure out why I cant get them in that area, it may just have been that they weren't hungry everytime I was there but after my last bad night there I vowed to not go back. So if you do pull some nice ones out let us know.
The stretch of the Scioto just above that area I have done great in, you can pull down under the 670 bridge near grandview ave, and put in a boat of your size. (PS not sure about the legality of launching there but I have never had a problem and have had cops drive right by as I was launching so I THINK its ok) As for the anchoring issue, yea 2 anchors is the way to go, I pull up to a spot and drop my front anchor then let the wind or current blow the boat till i get out 10 or so extra feet of rope out then drop the back one. In heavy wind when you still cant tell, I will usually just hold one pole with the line under my finger. 
The shallows with cover are my favorite place to look for em, and I also fish riffles with good results. Good luck!


----------



## jonboatjim (Mar 25, 2009)

Thanks for the reply Steelwolve. You would think by the looks of the area it would be prime.. I'm not giving up yet though. Maybe I will try a different spot in the general area.I kind of thought thats what I would need to do with the anchor.

Thanks Again,
Jim


----------

